# DoorDash Pay Update



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

In all honesty, I have no idea how this is any different than the previous pay model. Besides making $1, now the minimum will be $2. But tips will still be included in your minimum per the screenshot.

So you'll still be making $6 or less maybe depending on tips.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

OLDSCHOOLPARAD said:


> View attachment 347615
> View attachment 347616
> View attachment 347619
> 
> ...


$6 is more than $5.50!!!


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

So if it's close and they dont tip its $2 lol wtf the customer wont ever get their food


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

Uber1111uber said:


> So if it's close and they dont tip its $2 lol wtf the customer wont ever get their food


Wonder if they'll actually do that.

My guess is you'll still make about the same or less. Although they have said drivers are making more on average.

One thing I think is cool is the fact the cx can tip after the fact. Does this mean we'll get $6 dollar guarantees and then make like $10 after the fact? Only time will tell.

As a customer, I would tip after. This way I can check to make sure my food ain't tampered with and also base how much to tip on effort.

But no, I'm not taking any orders for $2. I'm thinking they'll start at $3 like UberEATS and GRUBHUB.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Basically DD took away any incentive for delivery drivers to care about customer service. If they get the food to the customer fast and grab napkins, condiments and cutlery it's $5.50. If they're slow and don't bother getting condiments, cutlery or napkins then it's $5.50. 

Would've been better for them if they paid the flat $5.50 and added the customer's tip on top of that.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

I went to a regular on a DD delivery (I run 4 platforms at once), explained to her the payment system and even showed her my app on how we drivers get nailed, made SURE to explain tipping in cash does NOT change anything from her end and ONLY puts more money into the driver’s pocket (and in this drivers case, a single dad), and she looked at me like I had 4 heads.

I’ve also had people to use both UE and DD that their customer fee is less on DD then UE so they prefer that, even though with one customer I showed how their same delivery/restaurant with UE made me $15 (plus their $15 tip, so $30 total) but with DD I got $9 total ($1 driver fee plus $8 tip, same driving distance). And the person lives in one of those $2mil homes on the Lake where I live, so they ain’t lacking for funds.

Bottom line?.....people DGAF about drivers and never will. So why should we REALLY care about them?


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

Solid 5 said:


> Bottom line?.....people DGAF about drivers and never will. So why should we REALLY care about them?


Man, this is kinda hard for me. On DD, customers are paying 50% or more of my wages. Even though, whether they'd tip or not, it still be the same, I feel that because they do, I should care.

On UberEATS, I make less per delivery but it's slow and people rarely tip there. If people tipped as much as they do on DD and it was busy, I'd take UberEATS any day. But alas, I just make do with DD, and try to make it work for me, knowing the way it works.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

OLDSCHOOLPARAD said:


> Man, this is kinda hard for me. On DD, customers are paying 50% or more of my wages. Even though, whether they'd tip or not, it still be the same, I feel that because they do, I should care.
> 
> On UberEATS, I make less per delivery but it's slow and people rarely tip there. If people tipped as much as they do on DD and it was busy, I'd take UberEATS any day. But alas, I just make do with DD, and try to make it work for me, knowing the way it works.


I spent 28 years in the restaurant business, wearing many different hats in many different types of restaurants, from burger joints to finer dining, I had to suck Customer's butts for a long time for the most stupidest and idiotic requests, this is my "retirement" way of paying them back


----------

